# Bachlauf bauen!



## mb-klein (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin neu hier und suche ein jemanden, der mir ein paar Fragen bezüglich eines Bachlaufes beantwörten kann.
Wir haben einen Gartenteich mit geschätzten 1500l Wasserinhalt und möchten nun einen Bachlauf und ein __ Filtersystem integrieren.
In unserem Teich leben 7 kleine Goldfische, 5 Bitterlinge, 2 __ Muscheln und auch wohl ein Frosch. Der Lauf soll mit Bachlaufschalen realisiert werden. Nun meine Frage! Welche Pumpe benötige ich für eine solche Menge an Wasser(sprich: wie oft sollte das Wasser umgewälzt und durch den Filter und Bachlauf geschickt werden)? Welchen Filter muss ich kaufen, damit das Wasser immer schön klar bleibt?

Außerdem frage ich mich, wie ich das beste Fundament für die Schalen schaffe! Einfach Muttererde aufschütten? Und dann? Die Schalen mit Zement oder anderweitig fixieren? Und wie kann ich die Filtertechnik verstecken?

Der Teich ist ein Fertigbecken, also keine Teichfolie!


Danke schon für eure Hilfe! Freue mich auf eure Antworten!!!


----------



## mb-klein (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bauen!*

Kann mir keiner helfen? :-(


----------



## hipsu (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bauen!*

Hallo,

hast du vieleicht ein kleines Bild als Denkansporn. Außerdem wie viele Schalen hast du geplant?


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bauen!*

Servus "Hier könnte dein Vorname stehen"

Mein Name ist Helmut und

Herzlich Willkommen

Dieser Thread < Klick gibt über deine Fragen alle Auskünfte


----------



## HaMaKi (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bauen!*

Hallo 'mb-klein',

Helmut hat Dir ja bereits einen hilfreichen Link eingesetzt.

Zusätzlich kann ich noch mit Folgendem dazu beitragen:
solltest Du Erde neu aufschütten müssen (wenn keine ausreichende 'natürliche' Neigung vorhanden ist), dann solltest Du die ursprüngliche Grasnarbe zunächst entfernen, bevor Du Erde (Mutterboden) anschüttest.
Desweiteren ist es sinnvoll, die aufgeschüttete Erde mit einem Stampfer o.Ä. zu verdichten. Ansonsten besteht die Gefahr, dass Dir Dein 'Berg' mit der Zeit wieder zusammen- oder einseitig wegsacken kann.

Gruß Marita


----------



## hipsu (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bauen!*

Du kannst auch einen Bachlauf mit Folie machen, über die Folie kann man auch noch Beton machen und dort solche kleinen Steine reindrücken, hänge mal ein Bild von meinem Bachlauf mit dran, der obere Teil wurde mit Beton gemacht, in den Beton diese kleinen Steine reingedrückt, dadurch kann man auch schöne Formen basteln. Der untere Teil nach der Kurve wurde erst später hinzugefügt als der Teich umgebaut wurde. Dort ist ein Becken für Pflanzen entstanden


----------



## mb-klein (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf bauen!*

Sorry, dass ich mich jetzt erste melde aber ich war in der letzten Woche ohne Internet!

War allerdings mal bei einem Oase Händler und habe mir ein paar Sets angeschaut. Die Dame da meinte, dass es sinnvoll wäre Filter und Bachlauf in zwei Kreisläufen laufen zu lassen. Also 2 Pumpen in meinen 1500l Teich! Ehrlich gesagt sehe ich da nicht so wirklich einen Sinn drinnen. Habe mir deshalb überlegt z.b. ein Filterset wie das OASE Filtoclear Set 3000 oder das Biopress Set 8000 zu holen. Wieso ist das ca. 70 Euro billiger?

Nun ist halt meine Frage: Kann ein Filter zu groß sein? Will ja nicht dass plötzlich der Teich leer ist, und am Filter kommt noch nix raus! Oder wird die Durchflussmenge alleine von der Pumpe bestimmt und reicht dann die Aquamax ECO um per Y-Verteiler einen Bachlauf und parallel den Filter zu speisen? Kann man bei Bedarf die Leistung der Pumpe drosseln? Den Bachlauf könnte man ja dann bei nichtbedarf abschalten! Wie hoch ist dann eigentlich der Ausgangsdruck bei einem solchen Druckfilter? Kommt dann das Wasser da rausgeschossen? Kann mir das nicht so richtig vorstellen!
Achja: Wie bekommt man das Wasser am elegantesten in den Bachlauf? Einfach den Schlauch oben befestigen oder per Quellstein?

Wieder mal viele Fragen. Aber bald kanns dann ja auch endlich losgehen mit dem Bachlauf und Filter!!! Freu mich!

Danke schon mal,

Matthias


----------

